# Best way to get to Birr from Dublin



## CMK (31 Dec 2007)

We are heading 2 Birr in middle of January for a weekend - will be going on a Friday afternoon about 3ish!  The AA website suggest using N7 - my experience of the N7 and the Red Cow a few months back on a Friday afternoon at a similar time was very bad....took us forever to get where we wanted.  Would going by the N4 and N6 be the better way...I have been told that Moate is a serious problem on that route?  Does anyone know is this true?? Could anyone tell me the best/less hassle way....we dont want to spend all afternoon trying to get there.

Thanks in advance

Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Jimmy Mook (31 Dec 2007)

You could take the N4 all the way to Kilbeggan (where it currently ends) then go through Tullamore and then on to Birr.


----------



## Guest120 (31 Dec 2007)

Jimmy Mook said:


> You could take the N4 all the way to Kilbeggan (where it currently ends)



Mmmmmm the N4 ends in Sligo.


----------



## Jimmy Mook (31 Dec 2007)

Yea, I meant the M4.


----------



## Carpenter (31 Dec 2007)

The most direct route is the N7, via Mountrath, Roscrea and onto Birr.


----------



## CCOVICH (31 Dec 2007)

If taking the M4/N4, you could also take the Maynooth/Straffan junction and head for Straffan, then onto Kill (ignore signs for Clane/Salinns) where you will join up with the M7/N7 . This will at least avoid the Red Cow.  


Unless the Red Cow is really bad, the M7/N7 is probably the best way.


----------



## northsideboy (31 Dec 2007)

The M4/N6 i.e. through Kilbeggan and Tullamore is a couple of miles shorter than the M7 via Roscrea. Have experience of heading towards Birr on Friday evenings. My choice would depend if I was coming from the northside or southside. Once you get to either the Newcastle Rd. junction or Newlands cross you should have a decent run from there. If coming from the city centre go through Inchicore, Red Cow and onto the N/M 7


----------



## CMK (1 Jan 2008)

will be coming from the Northside..... Have had several bad experiences of the "red cow" on friday evenings so thanks for all the replies.


----------



## ROSS (1 Jan 2008)

Kilbeggan is a grand run from M50 now - dual-carriageway all the way.
As the motorway currently ends at Kilbeggan, all traffic go off and still goes through Kilbeggan which can get congested. But as you will be going to Tullamore you wont have to go though Kilbeggan. Tullamore can be bad traffic wise on a Friday afternoon - be sure to take to the ring road around Tullamore as signposted - right turn at Centra on way in.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (1 Jan 2008)

If you get a chance head to Doon Castle and see the magnificent Sile na Gig in the side of the wall. Visit Clonmacnoise. Visit Birr castle. Take a trip through Blackwater Bog near Shannonbridge on the narrow gauge train. Great fun.


----------

